# Reader for Schools and Families



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 8, 2006)

This is a nice little 19th century textbook:

Our Own Third Reader: for the Use of Schools and Families by Richard Sterling.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This is a nice little 19th century textbook:
> 
> Our Own Third Reader: for the Use of Schools and Families by Richard Sterling.


----------

